# Blackberry 8700 - Printout of Calander, address book, etc



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

How can I download and then view on screen or print by Blackberry calander and addressbook? I have a Blackberry 8700.

Thanks, Robert


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

Michael - Could you offer an answer to my query so I can improve my operational efficiency? Thanks, Robt

[[[[[[ Our mission is to provide high quality end to end solutions to the BPO segment in a manner that will improve the operational efficiency while reducing the cost of the services to the client. ]]]]]


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I don't think there is a way to print your calendar and address book from your bb. If you have it syncronized on a BES server, you can use the program on your desktop to print. Are you on BES or BIS?


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've just been reading about BES and BIS and I'm not sure which I have. AT&T is my server and I do have internet and email capability. Can you tell from that info which I have?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can't print directly from a hand held device to a printer.


----------



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

But after I syncronize everything with Blackberry Destop Manager and BB Device manager, shouldn't I be able to from that software?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know. Is there a Print button? If so, I would think you could print. If there's not, I would assume it's not supported.


----------

